# Room in Cairo needed



## tumbasek (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi! I'm Matti, and I'm from Poland. I just came to cairo and need to rent a room for 5 months. I would like to pay 1000-1300 pounds. Do you know person who need to have a new flatmate or people who want to rent a room? I prefer areas like: downtown, dokki or mohadeseen. Please contact me if you know something in the topic  My egyptian number
best,

Matti


----------

